# Trudnoća i porod > Prije začeća >  Iskustva s cajem vrkute i konopljike i zacece. Pomoc!

## valentina28061

Dobar dan, evo nova sam na forumu pa da se predstavim. Zovem se Valentina i zivim u Zagrebu. Vjerujem da ima vec negdje ova tema ali imam par pitanja i vidim da ste sve drage,da ste zeljne podijeliti iskustva i pomoci  :Smile:  . Imam 22 godine. Odlucila sam se na dijete,ali ciklusi su mi neredoviti isla sam na sve preglede, stitnjaca u redu hormoni u redu, jajnici isto (nema cista) sve pod kontrolom. Ali eto kasni mi malo,ovisi kako kad. Prosli ciklus mi je ginekolog prepisao duphaston i dobila sam nakon toga(samo 5 dana po dvije tablete) nakon citanja po forumu odlucila sam se na ove prirodnije metode. Pa me zanima jeli koja ima iskustva s cajevima i koji da pijem Vrkutu ili Konopljiku ili oba dva u kombinaciji?(citala sam da su dobri za reguliranje hormnona,plodnost i reguliranje mestrualnog ciklusa takoder i za ovulaciju)za sad pijem ulje nocurka od Natural Wealtha,to za plodnu sluz i ovulaciju.Stvarno zelim da mi se reguliraju ciklusii i da dobijemo malog bebca a neznam sto vise da napravim jer mi je sve u redu i mlada sam.Takoder mjerim i bazalnu temperaturu ovo mi je prvi ciklus pa cemo vidjeti jer su mi neredoviti i mislim da mi je tesko ovulaciju pogoditi,pokusavali smo za sad 2 ciklusa znam da nije dugo ali bi mi bilo drago kad bi mi dale neke odgovore jer ne zelim piti previse tih tableta ako se to moze nekako prirodnije. Hvala vam unaprijed  :Kiss:   :Smile:

----------


## bubekica

*valentina28061* dobrodosla!
tvoj ginekolog nema objasnjenje za kasnjenje menstruacije? imas li ovulaciju?
za cajeve ti ne znam, a duphaston ti ne moze nikako skoditi...

----------


## ladymillion

Evo mojeg iskustva sa vrkutom. Imam PCOS, ciklus od 29-39 dana, višak kg, hipotireozu, 30 g, nikad nisam uzimala nikakve kontracepcijske pilule ni druge hormone.... u 3 mj prosle god., ja i dragi se odlučili na bebu jer su godine već stigle lagano, pila sam vrkutu dva mjeseca, dakle 3 i 4 mj u dozi 2 čajne žlićice na 2 dcl vode kipuće i tako tri puta na dan  i nakon toga u 5 mj ostala trudna, pa očito je da koristi a i sva istraživanja koja možete pretražiti na internetu govore u korist vrkute za žensko zdravlje u bilo kojoj ciljanoj terapiji a i ono najvažnije za ženu a to je ustaviliti i regulirati menstrualni ciklus, čim sam napravila test koji je bio pozitivan sam prestala sa uzimanjem čaja jer nisam bila sigurna da li smijem ga uzimati ili ne, no moja je sreća trajala samo dva i pol mjeseca onda mi se desio missed ab zbog genetske anomalije ploda :Crying or Very sad:  
Sad ponovo pijem čaj i dodatno inozitol & kolin i očekujem novi plusić i moju sreću najveću

----------


## Sandra1971

> Evo mojeg iskustva sa vrkutom. Imam PCOS, ciklus od 29-39 dana, višak kg, hipotireozu, 30 g, nikad nisam uzimala nikakve kontracepcijske pilule ni druge hormone.... u 3 mj prosle god., ja i dragi se odlučili na bebu jer su godine već stigle lagano, pila sam vrkutu dva mjeseca, dakle 3 i 4 mj u dozi 2 čajne žlićice na 2 dcl vode kipuće i tako tri puta na dan  i nakon toga u 5 mj ostala trudna, pa očito je da koristi a i sva istraživanja koja možete pretražiti na internetu govore u korist vrkute za žensko zdravlje u bilo kojoj ciljanoj terapiji a i ono najvažnije za ženu a to je ustaviliti i regulirati menstrualni ciklus, čim sam napravila test koji je bio pozitivan sam prestala sa uzimanjem čaja jer nisam bila sigurna da li smijem ga uzimati ili ne, no moja je sreća trajala samo dva i pol mjeseca onda mi se desio missed ab zbog genetske anomalije ploda 
> Sad ponovo pijem čaj i dodatno inozitol & kolin i očekujem novi plusić i moju sreću najveću


Čitala sam da je preporuka piti vrkutu u trudnoći, jer pomaže maternici zadržati plod.... dok se navodno čaj od marulje mora odmah prestati piti čim se ustanovi trudnoća... i navodno ga se ne pije za vrijeme M

----------


## Sandra1971

Čini mi se da ovdje jedino ja locem te odvratne cajeve  :Sad:

----------


## mravak

Pila sam i ja vrtuku prije dobitnog postupka...i to sam ga pila 3 mjeseca.... :Smile:

----------


## Mali Mimi

> Pila sam i ja vrtuku prije dobitnog postupka...i to sam ga pila 3 mjeseca....


I ja ga pila od transfera u ovom dobitnom postupku a ne znam koliko je to baš pomoglo ali odmoglo nije, dobila ga na poklon od prijateljica koja ga je isto uzimala u trudnoći jer je na početku imala neka krvarenja (hematom) i kasnije je imala drugih problema, uglavnom uspjela je održati trudnoću do kraja

----------


## mravak

Ni ja ne znam da li je baš pomoglo...ali kako *mala mimi* kaže odmoglo nije  :Yes:

----------


## Sandra1971

a onda pijem dalje.... :Laughing:  živjele  :Very Happy:

----------


## carmina burana

Je li koja pila vrkutu nakon missed ab-a? Jučer sam završila onu konvencionalnu terapiju Ergometrinom, a od danas popodne pijem vrkutu i odmah počele kontrakcije, što mislim da je ok jer se očito sve vraća na mjesto. Žene s iskustvom, pijem je do M ili stalno? Treba li napraviti kakvu pauzu?
P.s. Nadam se da će pomoći i novom plusiću kad se oporavim  :Smile:

----------


## Sandra1971

*carmina* čitala sam da vrkutu ne treba prekidati piti, tj.da ju se može piti stalno... za vrijeme dok nisi trudna i kad zatrudniš, jer piše da je ona baš dobra za maternicu i za očuvanje ploda kad zatrudniš... marulju se na pije za vrijeme M... samo sam čitala o tome i ja ih tako pijem... možda netko ovdje zna više o tome...

----------


## carmina burana

Tnx *Sandra1971*! Uspjela sam u međuvremenu prekopati cijeli net. Vrkuta se pije 3 mj pa onda 1 mj pauza, u T se pije od 3. mj, a marulja samo do O. jer može spriječiti implantaciju. Protiv neplodnosti i kod PCOS, anovulacije itd. kombinira se od M do O marulja, a od O do kraja ciklusa vrkuta i konopljika (najčešće kombinacije, a ima i puno varijacija na temu).

----------


## carmina burana

Da ne bi bilo zabune, konopljika nije čaj, nego ekstrakt-kapi ili kapsule!

----------


## Sandra1971

:Laughing:  *carmina* to naglašavaš za svaki slučaj da ne odlebdim od konopljike  :Laughing:   :Grin:  Jesi kada čula za nekakv čaj od kaktusa arborescens?

----------


## vatra86

Ja sam pila vrkutu kad smo se mm i ja odlucili na bebaca ali za zatrudnit nije pomogla zbog dg.ali mi je zato lijepo izregulirala cikluse, sad pijem nekakav crveni zdravac, ako netko ima iskustva... A fini su ti cajevi, osim marulje, nju stvarno nisam mogla...

----------


## pujica

http://forum.roda.hr/threads/30699-M...41#post2230141

prebacit cu vam postove sutra tamo pa nastavite, ima vec puno dobrih iskustava

----------


## snelly85

Dobro dosla  :Wink:  ja sam pocela piti vrkutu i stolisnik prije par dana.isto sam naisla na pozitivne komentare i mislim si nemre odmoc,nis me ne kosta skuhati caj pa ako pomogne odlicno,a ako ne barm sam probala.ja na bebacu radim cca 9 mjeseci.vidjet cemo kaj ce nam donjet iduci ciklus.inace sam uvijek bila skepticna prema alternativi ali sad vidim da ima nekaj u tome.a bilo bi dobro kad bi ti ginekolog pomogao odredit vrijeme ovulacije,on to sve vidi na uzv tak je najbolje.mozes si narucit i lh trakice za ovulaciju to je isto super stvar.sretno

----------


## Optimisticna

Ne znam da li sam to negdje spomenula, ali prije nego sam ostala trudna pila sam čaj koji sam kupila na tržnici u Velikoj Kladuši. Čudna priča ( baba me u gužvi povukla za ruku, rekla da citiram:" Nemaš djece!!" i gurnula mi u ruke vreću s čajem). Nisam praznovjerna ali bez pogovora sam platila (sića) i pila. Rekla sam ginekologici za taj čaj (nemem pojma koji je sastav bio), rekla je da samo pijem, neće odmoći. Za dva se mjeseca ulovilo. Na pregledu, zacaklile su se oči mojoj doktorici:" Di si ono kupila taj čaj??? Imaš broj telefona??"  Na žalost nisam imala broj. Ali samo je ta baba prodavala tamo taj čaj, na nekom od kartonskih kutija sklepanom pultu.

----------


## divlja orhideja

pozdrav!ja sam nova na forumu,pijem već neko vrijeme čaj od vrkute i ciklusi su sada redoviti,još kad bi se dogodio kakav plusić bila bi  :Very Happy:  ...

----------


## vatra86

Da da i meni je vrkuta izregulirala cikluse..

----------


## žužy

*Optimisticna*,si srela posle onu babu?

----------


## Goldina

Ja sam pila vrkutu, ali nisam nikad bila dosljedna, no od danas bih opet počela piti. Zanima me jel vam vrkuta skratila i dane trajanja menge? I da li ju trebam početi piti kad mi prođe ili mogu početi kad hoću?

----------


## carmina burana

Počni kad ti prođe i ne piješ dok traje.

----------


## Goldina

Hvala na odg. Negdje sam pročitala da ako se pije za vrijeme da se skraćuje trajanje. A pošto meni traje i po 8 dana i dosta je obilna, voljela bih da traje kraće i da se smanji intenzitet. Počinjem onda piti za 3 dana pa ćemo vidjeti. A i naravno dobra je za plodnost  :Wink:

----------


## Optimisticna

> *Optimisticna*,si srela posle onu babu?


Nisam poslje toga išla u Kladušu...

----------


## carmina burana

Moje iskustvo s vrkutom:
Imala sam missed ab 17.3. Pila sam je od 5-og dana poslije kiretaže do prve M, koja je došla nakon 29 dana. Krvarenje je bilo minimalno i bezbolno. Nakon te M nisam nastavila, nekako sam mislila da nije potrebno, ali sljedeće 2 M su zbog zbrkanih hormona bile katastrofalno obilne i bolne (što kod mene nikad nije bio slučaj) i zaustavila sam ih vrkutom, koju sam nastavila piti tek nakon ove druge nenormalne. Složila sam kombinaciju zdravac 50 g/vrkuta 50 g/stolisnik 25 g, do O koristim i marulju te zbog povišenog prolaktina ujutro natašte i tinkturu konopljike. Već sad se osjećam življe i poletnije, a vrkuta ima i jednu divnu nuspojavu - pomaže u mršavljenju, što upravo proživljavam (3,5 kg u tjedan dana)  :Very Happy: 
Evo, ako je nekome pomoglo...

----------


## valentina28061

Evo mene nazad nakon duzeg vremena. Totalno sam zapostavila forum ali bilo je posla... Pila sam vrkutu i ulje nocurka skupa... Mogu reci da mi je izregulirala ciklus i ovulaciju...  :Smile:  U meduvremenu sam bila kod ginekologa on mi je potvrdio da imam ovulaciju i da je sve u redu. Sad mi nista drugo ne preostaje nego se bacit na pravljenje bebaca!! Ja se nadam da ce nam uspiti!! Cure moje drage samo nastavite piti vrkutu.Meni je stvarno pomogla...nista mi nije moglo izregulirati cikluse kao to. Zelim svima puno srece!

----------


## Tayla

Ne znam hoću li uspjeti dobro postaviti svoje pitanje, ali da probamo..  :Smile:  

Dakle, zanima me koji točno čajevi ili sličan PRIRODNI lijek pomažu da se nakon oplodnje jajne stranice, ono ugnijezdi, da dođe do implantacije?

Često razmišljam, ako sam već uspjela zatrudnjeti, nije u tom problem, već u tome da se bebica nije uspjela ugnijezditi. Želim joj pomoći u tome drugi put....

----------


## Marlameri

Draga Tayla, u stvari i sama sam u traženju odgovora jer nakon spontanog u 9.tjednu i kemijske trudnoće koja je završila 17.11.2013. kada sam počela krvariti nije mi jasno što nije sad u redu sa mnom. Imam dvije kćeri (14 i 5 godina) i nikakvih problema prije nisam imala a sada unazad 2 godine ova dva neuspješna pokušaja. Od prve zatrudnim ali očito je problem sa implantacijom i daljnjim razvojem trudnoće. A silno želim još jednu bebicu a godine idu. Imam 36 pa si mislim da nije i to razlog? Uglavnom da pređem na odgovor- nakon svakodnevnog traženja rješenja svojih problema na netu sam našla mail gospođe koja se bavi izradom ljekovitih pripravaka, napisala joj svoj problem u detalje i ona mi je savjetovala kapi i čaj. U čaju se među ostalim nalazi i vitex i list maline i konopljika i još ponešto za što sam na mnogim stranicama pronašla da može pomoći u reguliranju hormona, zadebljanju endometrija i uostalom u održanju trudnoće na samom početku. Pristalica sam zdrave prehrane i ne pijem lijekove ali čak sam sad napravila iznimku i uzela i folnu kiselinu, B6 i B12 za koje sam isto tako našla da pomažu. Sad nakon kemijske trudnoće (doktor me ispravio da nije biokemijska već kemijska) ovulacija mi se požurila i bila je već 11 dc što je za mene jako rano jer inače ovuliram 16 dc. Danas počinjem piti čaj i kapi pa ćemo vidjeti kako će biti dalje.

----------


## onalie

ja sam isto pila i vrkutu i marulju(na svoju ruku),da bi mi ginic rekao da je marulja prvenstveno za disne puteve i da je kontraindikacija zacece,a da je vrkuta poticalac mjesecnice  :Unsure:  Ja im nekako ne vjerujem jer kad sam ga upitala kako mogu MM popraviti spermiogram samo se nasmijao i rekao:sve u svoje vrijeme dolazi..nije mi spomenio ni vitamine ni cajeve tako da sam sve sama izguglala ,i sad pijem vrkutu pa sta bude.

----------


## bella77

Meni je vrkuta dobro regulirala cikluse. Naime, nakon što sam prestala dojiti ciklusi mi se nikako nisu nisu htjeli regulirati. Već mi je prvi sljedeći bio 28 dana - školski. Čak mi je i homeopatica neki dan spomenula vrkutu kao dobru za začeće. A pijem je redovito u nekom mixu (stolisnik, list maline, neven, kopriva...).

----------


## bubicazubica

Pozdrav od nove...ja sam od prošlog mjeseca počela piti marulju ,odmah nakon m....i osjetila promjene na tijelu,od ovulacije,probadanja...sluzi...(čak sam si umislila i simptome t.)i pila sam je redovito svaki dan po 7 dcl do m...a onda sam pročitala da se ne smije piti nakon ovulacije,(a ja je pila do samog početka ove m.)...sad sam pametnija i načitanija,i počela sam kombinaciju sa vrkutom,a za par dana ću krenuti ponovo s maruljom do o...a onda iščekivati rezultat...

----------


## red pepper

Mene zanima da li je ok piti vrkutu zajedno sa estrofemom i duphastonom..da li moze imati kakvih kontraindikacija? Ja sam ku pila mjesecima prije mpo i bas mi je skupa sa pms free tabletama izregulirala cikluse..ali dok sam u postupcima me malo strah..

----------


## snelly85

Kad sam ja uzimala utrogestan (progesteron) receno mi je da se ti cajevi ne smiju piti ako se uzima bilo kakva hormonska terapija Ja tome nisam vjerovala pa sam pila i tocno taj ciklus prokrvarila na 15.dc,a ciklusi inace 27-29 dana.Sad da li je to slucajno ili ne....ali ja na tvom mjestu ne bi pila cajeve uz hormonsku terapiju.

----------


## bubekica

Nikako nemoj piti cajeve uz hormonsku terapiju.

----------


## red pepper

onda neću riskirati..počet ću opet s vrkutom kada se skinem sa svih tih droga..vrkuta mi je stvarno skratila cikluse i uspostavila ovulacije na 17.dan što je za mene uspjeh..
za razliku od toga od marulje mi je bilo danima užasno slabo i povraćalo mi se tako da sam morala prestati piti.a kupila sam i vitex tablete ,ali sam od toga imala toliko užasne glavobolje, preskakanje srca, ruke su mi se tresle da je više nego očito da ni biljke nisu za zezanje..

----------


## snelly85

Da tko bi rekao da biljke tako mogu djelovat.Ja sam mislila sta ce mi bit od "obicnog" caja,isti vrag ko da pijem kamilicu.....mos si mislit,ima nekaj u tome.jesi kontrolirala hormone stitnjace?meni se ruke tresle same od sebe i srce preskakalo i onda otkrila hipertireozu...nisam ni znala da su to bili simptomi hipera...

----------


## bubicazubica

Ja i dalje pijem vrkutu,eto već mjesec dana stalno(ah što sam ustrajna,hehe)...i ona mi je baš jako fina...ponekad popijem i malo više od onoga što piše..jer budem jako žedna..napravim si bočicu od 7 dcl..i pijuckam,a nekad skuham i još...
marulju sad uzimam kako sam pročitala..od prestanka m.pa do nakon ovulacije..malo stavim i vrkute...navikla sam se na njen gorak okus..
...ovaj sam mjesec primijetila manje te sluzi,nego prošli mjesec(jer sam tad marulju pila stalno)...a i ciklus mi se ovaj mj.skratio...na 25 d.
...

----------


## red pepper

> Da tko bi rekao da biljke tako mogu djelovat.Ja sam mislila sta ce mi bit od "obicnog" caja,isti vrag ko da pijem kamilicu.....mos si mislit,ima nekaj u tome.jesi kontrolirala hormone stitnjace?meni se ruke tresle same od sebe i srce preskakalo i onda otkrila hipertireozu...nisam ni znala da su to bili simptomi hipera...


štitnjača mi je ok, vadila hormone pred par dana..ali to sve je bilo sto posto vezano uz vitex. Čim popijem tabletu nakon par sati počinju ti užasni simptomi i traju do navečer. Idući dan opet isto,sve je super do par sati nakon što popijem.Onda sam nakon 6 dana muke uzela bočicu i bacila ju u baju.i nije se ponovilo.S maruljom ista stvar.

----------


## Bambi84

Drage moja ja sam nova ovdje... Uglavnom prije 3 godine sam operirala endometriozen ciste na oba jajnika i doktori su mi preporučili da pijem Yaz kontracepcijske pilule dok god se ne odlučim na trudnoću, jer me te pilule štite da mi se ne daj Bože ne bi ponovo vratila endometrioza. Nemam dečka i ne planiram trudnoću u skoro vrijeme. Čula sam za Vrkutu i počela sam je piti jer nije na odmet da se "jačam" za jedan dan kad se odlučim na trudnoću. Zanima je jel još netko u mojoj situaciji ??

----------


## bubekica

Dobrodosla!Ne preporuca se istovremeno uzimanje hormonalne terapije i cajeva koji djeluju na hormone, budi oprezna...

----------


## IvanaCro

Pozdrav, nadam se da će netko vidjeti moju poruku, ima li netko iskustva s vrkutom i stolisnikom, zanima me gdje mogu kupiti kvalitetan čaj, da budem sigurna da je pravi čaj od vrkute i stolisnika? I također ako marlameri vidi poruku, ona je napisala da je pronašala gospođu koja radi čajeve, potreba mi je kontakt nekog dobrog i provjerenog?

----------


## red pepper

Mislim da ako kupis u biljnoj apoteci da ne mozes pogrijesiti

Oni ce ti izmijesati te dve biljke u omjeru u kojem zelis,a sigurno ne prodaju nesto bez beze..

----------


## IvanaCro

ok hvala na savjetu

----------


## mura

mene zanima smiju li se marulja i vrkuta piti u kombinaciji s folnom?
i još nešto - od prestanka M do O se pije samo marulja ili i marulja i vrkuta?
hvala na odgovoru  :Smile:

----------


## leptirić27

I mene zanima smije li se vrkuta piti ako pijem klomifen? Tj.klomifen sam uzimala do prije tjedan dana. Sad cekam ovulaciju.

----------


## žužy

*leptirić*,nikakvi čajevi se nesmiju uzimati u kombinaciji sa hormonima,jer mogu pobit djelovanje stimulacije.
Ok,možda ta šalica,dvije neće nekaj extra naškoditi...ali ja radije nebi riskirala.
I sam mpo doktor mi je rekao,nikakvi čajevi.

----------


## ivekica

Pila sam vrkutu u rujnu, mjesec dana poslije ostala trudna  :Smile:

----------


## leptirić27

Ivekica jesi li uz vrkutu uzimala još nešto, neke tablete ili?

----------


## ivana.sky

> I sam mpo doktor mi je rekao,nikakvi čajevi.


i meni rekao ni pod razno nista osim folne i tableta koje sam vec pila (metformin i tyrax), nikakve cajeve, kapi niti drugo sto sma uzimala u prirodnim ciklusima jer ne znaju kako djeluje na klomifen

----------


## ivekica

Vrkutu i prenatal twinlab 1 dnevno. 
A vrkutu sam jednom u dva dana,kad se sjetim.

----------


## Tyna24

Evo vam i moje iskustvo...pila sam mix čajeva (vrkuta,bijela kopriva,neven,marulja,kopriva,stolisnik)
4mjeseca svaki dan po 1 litar...nakon 4 mjeseca išla sam na uzv,i imala još više cista nego prije uzimanja čaja,tako da sam ga odmah bacila i više ga ne pijem...sad sam bila na klomifenu,jučer prošla ovulacija,pa čemo vidjeti  :Zaljubljen:  :Heart:

----------


## Nora86

Bok svima ovo je moj prvi post na rodi.. :Smile: )
Pila sam kontracepcijske pilule yaz malo vise od 4 god i prestala sam ih piti prije nesto vise od tri mjeseca.Nakon toga sam dobila menestruciju nakon 35 dana,a drugu tek nakon 55 dana uz pomoc tableta duphaston koje mi je preporucila moja ginekologica.Trecu menestruaciju jos cekam a nebi voljela opet piti tablete da bi je dobila pa sam procitala da vrkuta pomaze pri reguliranju ciklusa.Voljela bi da ako ima neko slicno iskustvo mi napise da li da krenem piti vrkutu?Inace idem na redovne ginekoloske preglede i sve je ok.
 :Smile: p.s pijem folnu kiselinu i jako bi voljela ostati trudna.-)))

----------


## Petticoat

Ja sam pila vrkutu i marulju prije nego sam ostala trudna prije tri godine, ne znam dali od cajeva ali odmah se primila bebica. Sada pokusavamo vec godinu dana i nista  :Sad:  S tim da sada (ne)pijem vrkutu, marulju, kapi konopljike, pod ne pijem mislim dan, dva popijem i onda par dana nista, pa onda opet popijem tako da s razlogom ne djeluje. A sada imam i policisticne jajnike kojih prije nije bilo, pa sam cekala jedno vrijeme da se rjesimo ureaplasme i sada je sve ok pa sam u nove pobjede krenula od jucer i nadam se plusu :Smile:  Probaj nista nemozes izgubiti

----------


## tetadoktor

ja sam počela piti kapi konopljike, i mogu reći da mengu uopće više ne osjetom kad treba doći ni za vrijeme trajanja. nastavljam do daljnjeg...

----------


## tinchi1

postovanje ovdje sam nova citma vase postove zanima me jel ima netko problema s stitnjacom i da pije caj vrkuta i pritom da je zatrudnila ja i muz pokusavamo vec 1godinu al nista i mozete mi reci gdje se moze kupiti caj vrkuta?Hvala unaprijed

----------


## Nora86

tinchi1 čaj od vrkute mozes kupiti u ljekarni... :Smile:

----------


## eni

A mozete li mi objasniti za sto je dobra vrkuta?

----------


## Teodora_Ri

Pozdrav, zna li netko kakva je interakcija čaja od vrkute i aspirina/heparina, tj. smije li se to dvoje uzimati paralelno? Hvala!

----------


## ljubavna1pogled

nisam baš na kraju sada shvatila. da li se može kombinirati vrkuta i konopljika kao priprema za trudnoću?

----------


## Teodora_Ri

Ne, nego može li se kombinirati čaj od vrkute i andol ili heparin koji se uzimaju za razrjeđivanje krvi. Stavila sam isto pitanje na temu heparin, ali nisam dobila odgovor, pa sam probala ovdje.

----------


## Petticoat

Eni, prvo tako mi se zove kcer  :Zaljubljen:  ukucaj u google vrkuta i sve ce ti izbaciti za sta je dobra.Ljubavna1pogled mozes piti caj od vrkute i kapi konopljike za pripremu,mozes jos i caj od marulje to ti je super za plodnu sluz :Grin:

----------


## ljubavna1pogled

*petticoat* to te ja pitam! samo ja imam čaj od konopljike, to je valjda u redu?

----------


## Petticoat

Pa je, ne vidim zasto nebi bile!?Mislim da sam i ja cak muzu rekla da mi kupi caj ali mu je zena u ljekarni preporucila kapi te su ti kapi mjesavina konopljike i vrkute- Evine kapi-SUBAN, s tim da sam njih i marulju pila do ovulacije, a vrkutu cijeli ciklus. Kapi sam pila do O jer sam citala da u trudnoci se nesmiju piti pa nisam htijela riskirat da ako dode do trudnoce da izazovu spontani, a nisam ni htijela cekati 3mj. koliko bi se trebale piti bez prestanka.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## vicky

Lijep pozdrav drage moje dame. Upravo sam vam se prikljucila,jer sam u blagoj panici i neznanju. Evo o cemu se radi.
30.03.bila je zadnja menga. Po njenom zavrsetku pocela sam piti caj od vrkute i marulje. Marulju do pocetka ovulacije a vrkutu do danas. Prije mi je ciklus bio svaki 30 dana..sad je dosla 23dan. Ali par kapi svijetlocrvene boje. I stala...a ja danima osjecam mucninu, glavobolju i povremeno blagu vrtoglavicu...i sad su ti simptomi prisutni ovog trena dok pisem.
Moze li mi koja od vas reci bi li trebala uradit test trudnoce ili postoji mogucnost da su cajevi poremetili ciklus?
Hvala unaprijed.... :Smile:

----------


## eryngium

> Lijep pozdrav drage moje dame. Upravo sam vam se prikljucila,jer sam u blagoj panici i neznanju. Evo o cemu se radi.
> 30.03.bila je zadnja menga. Po njenom zavrsetku pocela sam piti caj od vrkute i marulje. Marulju do pocetka ovulacije a vrkutu do danas. Prije mi je ciklus bio svaki 30 dana..sad je dosla 23dan. Ali par kapi svijetlocrvene boje. I stala...a ja danima osjecam mucninu, glavobolju i povremeno blagu vrtoglavicu...i sad su ti simptomi prisutni ovog trena dok pisem.
> Moze li mi koja od vas reci bi li trebala uradit test trudnoce ili postoji mogucnost da su cajevi poremetili ciklus?
> Hvala unaprijed....



Trebala bi napraviti test za trudnoću jer to što si malo krvarila na 23.dc ti lako može biti implantacijsko krvarenje.  :fige:  da bude plus!

----------


## vicky

Jutro....eto mene opet  :Wink: ...pozdrav svima. Krvarenje je danas zapocelo malo jace nego jucer i boja je dalje svjetlocrvena. Malo sam istrazivala i doznala kako je "normalno" dva tri dana takvo krvarenje jer je rijec o implaraciji. Sacekat cu da stane pa pravac u apoteku po test.

----------


## eryngium

Malo ti je rano još za test. Ja sam skužila da ti je već 30.dc a ovo krvaruckanje prošlo. Pričekaj još par dana ako ikako možeš da se ne razočaraš bezveze.

Sent from my GT-I8190 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## žužy

Ako je krvarenje od implantacije onda je još puno prerano za test. Pričekaj deset dana pa ga pišni,ako se ovo krv. u međuvremenu ne pretvori u mengu.
Ali,i čaj utječe na ciklus pa imaj i to na umu.
Meni je npr vrkuta skratila ciklus na 23 dana a menga mi je bila jako oskudna.
Sretno!

----------


## vicky

Pa to sam i ja pomislila da je caj morao odigrati veliku ulogu u ciklusu, ali ostaje mi jos jedna nepoznanica. Mozda sam vam vec dosadna, ali imajte razumijevanja  :Smile:  Prije sam kao simptome pms-a imala mucnine, glavobolju..ali cim bi menga dosla to bi prestajalo..Ovog puta ti simptomi su prisutni i dalje

----------


## vicky

Drage moje, dakle M je dosla 21.04. zavrsila 23.04. a ja i dalje osjecam vrtoglavice i mucninu...marulju nisam ni zapocinjala piti jer piše da je abortivna pa me strah. Šta mislite da sutra napokon uradim test i vidim sta je na stvari?
Možda je samo neka viroza ili umor..ili hormonalni poremecaj?

----------


## eryngium

Koji dan ciklusa ti je sutra i kad bi trebala inače dobiti? Ako ti je to bilo implantacijsko krvarenje mislim da je još uvijek rano za test. Mislim da je 5 dana od implantacije premalo vremena da ti nivo bhcg bude dovoljno visok u urinu za test.

----------


## vicky

Trebala bi dobiti 27.-28....i jos nesto..pojedini mirisi me smetaju, mucninu osjecam tokom skoro citavog dana i na trenutke vrtoglavicu, da ne napominjem da mi cigareta kad ju zapalim istog trena izazove vrtoglavicu, znate onaj osjecaj kad ste prvi puta povukle dim....

----------


## Mali Mimi

vicky napravi ti test pa ako je negativan ćeš ponoviti za par dana, meni je ta mučnina i vrtoglavica malo sumnjiva, i meni su bile prisutne vrtoglavice i to 5 dana nakon vraćanja zametka znači nekih 8 dana od ovulacije i dugo sam osjećala to nešto nazovimo vrtoglavicom. Krvarenje u trudnoći ne mora biti prisutno samo od implantacije može se desiti i kasnije. Ako ti je ciklus 30 dana vjerojatno je Ovulacija oko 15,16 dana tako da po mom mišljenju nije ti rano za test! Sretno i javi!

----------


## eryngium

> Trebala bi dobiti 27.-28....i jos nesto..pojedini mirisi me smetaju, mucninu osjecam tokom skoro citavog dana i na trenutke vrtoglavicu, da ne napominjem da mi cigareta kad ju zapalim istog trena izazove vrtoglavicu, znate onaj osjecaj kad ste prvi puta povukle dim....


I????? Jel pao testić?

----------


## vicky

> I????? Jel pao testić?


Upravo stiglaiz ljekarne..kupila clearblue i radim ga ujutro...ne trebam napominjati da i danas imam vrtoglavicu, glavobolju i mučnine..čak sam i povratila jednom...a njuh mi izoštren...ako sutra ne pokaže plus nakon svega tad neće nikada....držite mi fige, javim vam..pozzzzz  :Wink:

----------


## vicky

Negativan.....:  :Sad:

----------


## anabeg

Ja bih na tvom mjestu ponovila za 2-3dana..ipak ti je ako sam dobro shvatila tek jučer ili danas trebala doći menstruacija. Još ako ovulacija nije bila točno na pola ciklusa nego koji dan kasnije, možda je prerano za test.

----------


## sljokicaa

Ja sam krenula piti vrkutu prije dva mjeseca, jos nista od menstruacije, ali rekli su mi da treba vremena da prodjeluje. A doktorica mi je prepisala aglurab (metformin) da li znate mozda smijem li nastaviti s cajem? Isto razmisljala sam dodati jos i kapi konopljike, imate li iskustva s njima?

----------


## bubekica

*sljokicaa* slobodno mozes metformin uzimati s biljnim preparatima. koliki ti je BMI? trebas li smrsaviti?

----------


## sljokicaa

Hvala na odgovoru. Imam 68kg na 166cm, kaze BMI 24,7 - normalan, ali sve mi se u sruku hvata i ja mislim da bi trebala bar 5 kila skinuti.

----------


## Samanta

Drage moje,imam jedno pitanje,ako netko zna sta o tome. Naime,planiram kupiti caj od lista maline,ali ne znam tocno kako se dugo pije? Negdje sam procitala da se pije od menstruacije pa do ovulacije,a onda da se pije iza men.pa 21.dan sve skupa? Tako da sam sada zbunjena!

----------


## martincius

na pakiranju caja od vrkute pise da se ne preporucuje trudnicama i dojiljama.
po internetu se moze svasta procitati, izmedu ostalog i to da je super piti ga tijekom trudnoce.
imate li provjerene informacije ili iskustva?

----------


## Lana81

Cao curke i zene , ovo mi je prvi post pa da se odmah i pozalim kao i sve zene  :Razz:  .. Naime ja i muz pokusavamo vec godinu dana i nazalost jos se nista ne desava , pila sam sve moguce cajeve , vrkutu .. sve navedeno kod vas u postovima , i nije pokazalo rezultat ... dali itko ima iskustva s nekim tabletama za plodnost ?

----------


## dell

pozdrav svima, da i ja napisem svoje iskustvo sa vrkutom.
Kod mene ciklusi su bas sve osim normalni, naime ja svaki treći mjesec dobijem. To je tako od prve menstruacije, u pocetku kada sam isla kod gin. svi su rekli mlada dok se taj hormonalni status ne sazrije, i nisam nista pila, nisu mi nikad nista ni propisali. 
kada sam imala 23 godine odem kod gin. i tako kazem, tada mi urade UVZ i na UVZ sve u savrsenom recu, jajnici maternica sve ok. 
i uradimo hormonalni status eh tu je prolaktin bio jako visoko 1500. Odmah mi je gin. dala tablete ali na zalost i kada sam njih pila ciklus je i dalje isto bio treci mjesec dobijem. Nista se nije promijenilo, uradim Magnetnu rezonancu hipofize i on Bogu hvala uredu nema mikroadenoma sve cisto. Tu sam odahnula, i nastavila terapiju medjutim  s tom terapijom prolakstin je samo rastao 2300, i tu sam prestala da pijem tablete. Nisam nista pila 3godine, ciklus isto sve. Tacno znam izracunati kad cu dobiti, uvijek tako bude. I jos 5dana prije mi grudi budu osjetlljive.
Kada sam se udala 26g, pocela sam se malo interesovati, i odmah odem kod gin. ona mi kaze da je sve ok. cak je vidjela i ovulaciju, folikuli ok. se savrseno.
medjutim kod mene ciklus traje 90 dana i dalje  :Sad:  
i cujem za vrkutu, i kupim je ali mi se neda da je pijem. 
i stajala ona tako 2mjeseca. 
i jedno jutro je uzmem i napravim to je bio neki 60dc, ujutro je pila, a popodne menga. :D 
i taj mjesec citav sam pila , da bi sljedeci mjesec bobila 38dc. 
Ja sam odusevljena nisam mogla vjerovati :D tako da vrkutu pijem, i imam extra iskustvo. 
Nadam, se da ce mi uredoviti ciklus. :D

lijep pozdrav svima

----------


## mono111

Cure,

Ja imam problema s prolaktinom. Naime, povišen mi je i pijem Bromergon.
On je sada u granici normale.

Dell, koje si ti tablete pila za povišen ptolaktin? Mislim da ti se uz prave tablete on mora sniziti. A ne rasti kako je bilo kod tebe.

Endokrilogica koja mi je dala Bromergon rekla je da konzumiranjem tih tableta se povećava plodnost.

----------


## November

Boook cure,

ja sam jučer kupila vrkutu i planiram piti 2 dcl na 2 čajne žličice svaku večer. Uz to uzimam kraće vrijeme i kapsule vrkute (dm), svaki dan po jednu (500 mg).

Pa ćemo vidjeti. Nadamo se plusu što prije!

Inače menga mi je redovna, svakih 30 dana, uz 2-3 dana prije spotting.

----------


## Narancica000

November, kapsule vrkute? Nisam cula za to. Imaju isti ucinak kao i caj ili?

----------


## November

Ja sam ih kupila u dm-u, nisam ni ja tad znala za njih. Planirala sam početi sa čajem svakako, al tad nisam bila u mogućnosti piti čaj (put), pa sam uzela kaspule. Vjerujem da su slične kao čaj, odnosno da ne mogu odmoći. Pijem ih nešto manje od mjesec dana i nisam primjetila da mi smetaju. Nastavit ću dok ih sve ne potrošim, a onda ću nastaviti samo s čajem.

----------


## November

Da malo obnovim temu, pijem pobožno čaj svaku večer (3-4 dcl na 3-4 žličice vrkute, ostavim da odstoji,procijedim popijem u roku cca pola sata). Uzimam kapsule i dalje.

Primjetila sam ogromno povećanje sluzi (za koju sam ja uvjerena da je ovulacijska, no prema svim pravilima bila je prerano, al uskoro bi trebala bit ovulacija po školski pa ćemo vidjeti), nemam nikakvih nuspojava, vidjet ćemo hoće li i dalje ciklus biti 30 dana. Javim svakako šta i kako.  :Smile: 

Planiram uzei i Evin čaj uskoro pa i njega piti ujutro, a ovo i dalje navečer.

----------


## mimsi

Pozdrav!
Ne znam jesam li dobro shvatila...vrkuta se pije stalno ili se prekida piti za vrijeme M? Sljedeci ciklus idem na prirodni ivf pa razmisljam da probam malo nabildati folikule s tim...ako nema nikakvih nuspojava  :Smile:

----------


## November

mimsi, vrkuta se može piti stalno, dakle cijeli ciklus, bez pauze. sobodno se pije ako se ne uzimaju nikakvi hormonski lijekovi, u tom slučaju mislim da se nebi trebala piti. inače navali!  :Smile:

----------


## mimsi

Onda super! Hvala puno!  :Smile:

----------


## mimsi

Cure, još jedno pitanje - glupo, al moram pitat. Mislim, dobit ću vjerojatno samo štopericu (ovitrelle) a to su isto u biti hormoni,jel? Znači ne bi trebala ipak čaj...ili?

----------


## November

mimsi evo da ti odgovorim mada ne znam točno odg na tvoje pitanje...Koliko znam kad koristiš nešto od tih "doktorskih" stvari, ne bi trebala piti ništa na svoju ruku. Najbolje da pitaš svog ginekologa. 
Vrkuta i konopljika djeluju na hormone, tako da mislim da njih ne bi trebala...
Za marulju znam da nema utjecaj na hormone, već samo na sluz, možda bi nju mogla za promjenu.
Svakako pitaj ginekologa!

----------


## November

Evo i moje prvo konkretnije iskustvo sa vrkutom (a nedavno sma počela i sa stolisnikom).
Ciklusi su mi bili 30 dana, danas je 25. dan a ja upravo vidjela naznake da M stiže na gaćicama. Dakle, ciklus je svakako skraćen, sve i da će spoting opet trajati 2-3 dana, to je to, možda čak stigne točno na 28.dan.

----------


## mimsi

Hvala ti  :Smile:

----------


## lena88

Bok cure... nova sam na forumu. Iskreno u zadnjih par mj sam procitala toliko toga i evo napokon se odlucila i sama malo vise aktivirati. Ja i suprug radimo na djetetu vec 10 mj, ali nista

----------


## mono111

Lena,
Možda da odes na pregled kod dr da vam napravi neke pretrage??
Iako kažu do godine dana da je potpuno normalno.
Da li znas da li imas O?
Pratis trakicama?

----------


## mono111

November,
Sad sam procitala gornji post.
Ja kad sam pila vrkutu prosli mjesec, bez marulje i ulja nocurka nisam imala niti kap plodne sluzi !
Znaci nista !
Nisam znala radi cega je tako pa sam googlala i pisale su cure da vrkuta zna isušiti.
Jesi sigurna da je tebi to od vrkute??
Ugl.onda sam ovaj mjesec kupila i marulju i kapsule ulje nocurka iako sam marulju prestala uzimati cca dva dana prije O, za svaki slucaj.

----------


## November

Meni se sluz od vrkute bila povećala da, ali znam da se cure žale da ih je isušivala.

Pila sam kratko i marulju, bilo je sluzi stvarno puno.

Ovaj ciklus mi se prvi put u životu desilo da mi se sluz doslovno izlijala niz nogu kad sam ustala ujutro. Inače trenutno ne pijem čajeve, uzimam Evine kapi (vrkuta i konopljika su unutra) - al nisam baš redovna s njima, često zaboravim, i uzimam vitex kapsule (konopljika). Od čajeva ovih baš ništa, uzela sam si pauzu.

----------


## sljokicaa

Znate li mozda kakav ucinak ti cajevi i preparati imaju na ciste, sad mi se pojavila 1 veca pa me strah da ne bi narasla od toga svega.

----------


## maliandeo32

pozz...
ja sam prije prve trudnoće imala jednu biokemijsku i kako nakon toga nije ništa bilo 2 godine, na savjet moje kume koja živi u austriji i kod njih tablete i kapi od konopljike savjetuju da žene pije ako je već prošla godina dana rada na bebici, ja sam pila evine kapi i regulirala prehranu i nakon 5 mjeseci sam ostala prirodno trudna, a muž je imao nalaz teratozoospemije....
sretno....
sada pak imamo drugu situaciju gdje moramo na postupak....pa se sad borimo sa tim...
sretno svima...

----------


## November

Stolisnik je broj 1 za ciste (odnosno protiv njih). Iz više pouzdanih izvora. Preporučljivo ga je piti i inače, jer je savršen čaj za sve "dolje". Također ima progesteronsko djelovanje.

Kapi konopljike su također čudesne, ja ih pijem (ali sam prešla na prirodne kapi, ne kupovne i razlika je ogromna), ten mi se pročistio doslovno u 2 dana, menga je prošla nisam je ni osjetila. Također mi je spoting trajao samo 1 dan (i manje), a to sa kupovnim nisam mogla postići.
Pijem te prirodne kratko pa ću vidjeti kroz 2-3 mjeseca kako će mi biti. Ali već sad je razlika, kako u djelovanju (Evine mi npr. nikad nisu držale ten čistim prije M), a i okus je xxxxx puta jači (teško ih je popiti čak i sa cijelom čašom vode, ali neka).

----------


## sanjka

> Stolisnik je broj 1 za ciste (odnosno protiv njih). Iz više pouzdanih izvora. Preporučljivo ga je piti i inače, jer je savršen čaj za sve "dolje". Također ima progesteronsko djelovanje.
> 
> Kapi konopljike su također čudesne, ja ih pijem (ali sam prešla na prirodne kapi, ne kupovne i razlika je ogromna), ten mi se pročistio doslovno u 2 dana, menga je prošla nisam je ni osjetila. Također mi je spoting trajao samo 1 dan (i manje), a to sa kupovnim nisam mogla postići.
> Pijem te prirodne kratko pa ću vidjeti kroz 2-3 mjeseca kako će mi biti. Ali već sad je razlika, kako u djelovanju (Evine mi npr. nikad nisu držale ten čistim prije M), a i okus je xxxxx puta jači (teško ih je popiti čak i sa cijelom čašom vode, ali neka).


November koje tocno kapi konopljike pijes ako nije 
problem da napises!

----------


## November

Naručila sam ih od žene koja se tme bavi i radi ih doma, bere konopljiku i radi sama tinkturu.
Ako tko želi mogu mu dati podatke za kontakt u privatne poruke.

----------


## chicha

November daj meni pošalji podatke ako nije problem, iako meni trenutno ne trebaju, ima puno cura oko mene kojima treba...

----------


## sljokicaa

November hvala na informacijama. Konopljiku već imam doma u kapima, onda još nabavim stolisnik. Da li se smiju oni piti tijekom cijelog ciklusa?
Također mamina prijateljica je preporučila čaj od zdravca za plodnost, da li je netko njega pio?

----------


## maliandeo32

> Naručila sam ih od žene koja se tme bavi i radi ih doma, bere konopljiku i radi sama tinkturu.
> Ako tko želi mogu mu dati podatke za kontakt u privatne poruke.


molim te pošalji i meni

----------


## November

Smiju se konopljika i stolisnik zajedno piti.

Cure evo sad ću poslati  :Smile: 

Zdravac nisam pila, čula sam puno o njemu, znam da mora obavezno biti crveni, nikakav drukčiji, jer ih ima više vrsta. I pije se 1 mala šalica dnevno. I onda bi bilo poželjno da ga piju oba partnera. Eto toliko znam...

----------


## November

Mali update:

Razgovarala sam sa svojom gin koja kaže da bolji preparat za žene od konopljike ne postoji. Isto tako kaže ako je moguće pronaći svakako homemade tinkturu, da bude što jača, jer Evine kapi i slični proizvodi koji se mogu ovako kupiti nisu dovoljno jaki da bi popravili stvar, već nerijetko samo malo zaliječe probleme ali ih ne maknu skroz. Ako se već koriste ti kupovni proizvodi, onda ih treba uzimati u puno većoj dozi nego što je propisano (a to ispadne puuuno skupo pa je svakako bolje uzeti od nekog tko radi doma!)

Također preporuča piti kombinaciju stolisnika i vrkute stalno (svejedno u kojem omjeru, može pola pola ili više jednog, jer su oba odlični i imaju slično djelovanje, a u kombinaciji su savršeni), po šalicu-dvije dnevno, dovoljno.

Još nešto, ne odustati nakon kratkog vremena, jer konopljiki će trebati cca 3-6 mjeseci da riješi BLAGI hormonalni disbalans, a ako je problem malo veći, trebat će joj i dulje. Naravno poboljšanje je moguće vidjeti odmah, ali to ne znači da je problem riješen i ne treba prestati čim se stvar malo popravi.

 Isto tako za čajeve, ne treba ih piti na litre svakodnevno ali ih treba piti REDOVNO. I da, konopljikom se ne može predozirati, dakle ako vam doza koju koristite kroz 3-4mj ne pomaže, pojačajte ju.

----------


## fitnessgirl

Pozdrav curke!
Ja pijem cca 2mj caj od stolisnika svaki dan jednu cajnu zlicicu. Jel to premalo?primijetila sam da ima vise plodne sluzi otkad ga pijem.
zadnjih mj dana pijem i tinkturu od konopljike nataste.
zanima me mogu li se tijekom cijelog ciklusa oboje biti, smetaju li kad dode do eventualnog zaceca,  implantacije... sad su mi plodni dani pa ne znam sta da radim :/
Hvala!  :Smile:

----------


## mono111

Ja osobno nista osim vrkute ne bi pila iza O.
Nisam pila taj stolisnik, nego marulju za plodnu sluz, ali nikako poslije O.

----------


## Nataodzanata

Pozdrav. Nova sam ovdje. Također imam užasno neredovite cikluse od dana prve mjesečnice koju sam dobila s 13 godina. Sada imam 35 godina. Trenutno dojim sina od 15 mjeseci i vjerojatno je to još jedan razlog neredovitim mjesečnicama. Također, ne znam je li bitno ili ne, prvu menstruacju nakon poroda dobila sam tek nakon 13 mjeseci. Trenutno su mi ciklusi na 36-37 dana. Željela bih još jednu bebu pa me zanima bi li i meni nešto pomoglo od tih čajeva ili kapi. Također bih molila kontakt osobe koja radi kapi od konopljike. Bila bih zahvalna za bilo kakav savjet.

----------


## Trudilica❤

Bok svima. Imam 31 godinu.Nova sam tu pa me zanimaju neke informacije vezane za cajeve i tinkture biljke konopljike i vrkute. Naime suprug i ja radimo na bebici vec oko.8 mj. Nazalost bezuspjesno i sto vrijeme vise odmice to smo oboje polako tuzni i ocajni.

----------


## Trudilica❤

[QUOTE=Trudilica❤;2985243]Bok svima. Imam 31 godinu.Nova sam tu pa me zanimaju neke informacije vezane za cajeve i tinkture biljke konopljike i vrkute. Naime suprug i ja radimo na bebici vec oko.8 mj. Nazalost bezuspjesno i sto vrijeme vise odmice to smo oboje polako tuzni i ocajni.  Imam uredne mjesecnice no medjutim obilne i bolne te izrazen pms. Dijagnosticiran mi je hasimoto no međutim hormoni su u normali i ne trosim nikakve lijekove.U zadnjih 2.mjeseca pijem tinkturu vrkute i konopljike te pijem folacin. Hranimo se zdravo te sam maksimalno smanjila stres. Zanima me da li mi moze ova kombinacija biljaka nauditi ako zatrudnim i nastavim ih piti?da li je zdravije kozumirati caj ili tinkturu?
Lijep pozdrav

----------


## mono111

Vrkuta se koliko ja znam ne smije piti u T, tako da bi trebala prestati s njom kad saznas da si T.
Navodno se kasnije moze piti. Ali mislim da ne u tim prvim tjednima.

Ne znam koliki ti je tsh, ali on prije T mora biti ispod 2.5.
Moj ginekolog mi je povecao terapiju makar mi je tsh i ft4 uredan samo radi tih pozitivnih antitijela na hashimoto, jer sve to utjece na losu O i onda neki put ni ne dolazi do T.
Ja bi svakako na tvom mjestu to sve ponovno provjerila, mozda kod nekog drugog endokrinologa.

----------


## MrsIvy

Pozdrav! Gdje ste kupile taj caj od vrkute?

----------


## November

MrsIvy imaš ga u svakoj ljekarni ja mislim. Proizvođač je Suban.

----------


## MrsIvy

Uzela sam od nekog travara vrkutu.  Kaže tip da 10 dana max koris tim.  To je istina? Oprostite ako sam dosadna i ako to piše u temi, slabo imam vremena u zadnje vrijeme...

----------


## November

Koliko ja znam vrkuta se može piti koliko želiš i kad želiš. Može cijeli ciklus, a može i samo nakon O. Ona ima progesteronsko djelovanje, tako da je sigurna.
E sad ne znam zašto je taj travar to rekao i što je u tom njegovom čaju...Ako ti je tako rekao možda da se toga držiš.
Ili kupi u ljekarni subanovu vrkutu i njome se možeš nalijevati do mile volje. Košta 10-ak kn.

----------


## inika1

Zanima me dal raditi pauzu za vrijeme menstruacije ...a do ovulacije piti vtkutu, marulju čaj i kapi konopljike... te nakon ovulacije nastaviti samo sa vrkutom i konopljikom, pa za vrijeme menge ništa?! Ili kako? Te koje doze čajeva je potrebno piti?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Zuba994

Molim te da i meni pošalješ di nabavljaš prirodne kapi jer i ja koristim evine već 3 mjeseca ali bih htjela nabaviti bolju verziju ako postoji

----------


## Zuba994

Mozes i meni pliz napisati di narucujes prirodne kapi? Hvala

----------


## November

inika, kako želiš. Jedino pazi da marulju ne piješ nakon O.
Vrkutu i konopljiku možeš cijeli ciklus s tim da prekini kad ostaneš T dok ne vidiš dalje sa dr.
Doze si odredi sama...Ne možeš piti previše. Marulje teško da i hoćeš puno jer je fuj. Vrkute možeš koliko želiš, kao i kapi konopljike. Počni s manjom dozom (recimo 30-ak kapi na dan, pa lako povećaš).

Zuba moram potražiti kontakt, ako ga još uvijek imam. Javit ću ti ako nađem!

Ja sam trenutno u prirodnom IVFu i pijem stolisnik svaku večer cca 3 dcl, slažem ga dosta jakog.

----------


## Pandora Aura Monroe

Meni je konopljika totalno poremetila ciklus, tj. nije baš pomogla oko začeća. Čim sam je prestala piti, ciklus se vratio u normalu.

----------


## fitnessgirl

> Vrkuta se koliko ja znam ne smije piti u T, tako da bi trebala prestati s njom kad saznas da si T.
> Navodno se kasnije moze piti. Ali mislim da ne u tim prvim tjednima.
> 
> Ne znam koliki ti je tsh, ali on prije T mora biti ispod 2.5.
> Moj ginekolog mi je povecao terapiju makar mi je tsh i ft4 uredan samo radi tih pozitivnih antitijela na hashimoto, jer sve to utjece na losu O i onda neki put ni ne dolazi do T.
> Ja bi svakako na tvom mjestu to sve ponovno provjerila, mozda kod nekog drugog endokrinologa.


Mono, kako si saznala da imas poz.tijela na hashimito?

----------


## martinaA

> Naručila sam ih od žene koja se tme bavi i radi ih doma, bere konopljiku i radi sama tinkturu.
> Ako tko želi mogu mu dati podatke za kontakt u privatne poruke.


Jel možeš i meni poslati?

----------


## November

Cure žao mi je ne mogu naći nigdje taj kontakt  :Sad: 

Ja sam trenutno na vrkuta+stolisnik mix, jedna šalica dnevno (smiksam u posudu stolisnik i vrkutu, omjer je takav da ima više stolisnika).

----------


## Tea3004

Ja sam kupila vrkutu i kopljiku u biljnoj ljekarni i receno mi je da pijem caj od vrkute od pocetka mjesecnice do ovulacije a potom od ovulacije do mjesecnice konopljiku. Pijem ih za skracivanje ciklusa i jer imam sindrom policisticnih jajnika. Zanima me da li je netko imao iskustva da ih je isto ovako pio?

----------


## Dinaaa

Lijep pozdrav.
Imam 28 godina, već godinu i pol dana pokušavam ostat trudna. 
Naime, imam neredovne menstruacije, ciste na lijevom jajniku koje se pojavljuju periodicno

----------


## mad.maxi

Pozdrav svima, poslijednja tri mjeseca uzimam tinkturu konopljike za jake simptome pms-a koje sam sam imala (bolne grudi cak 10-12 dana prije m, akne, nervoza, lose opce fizicko stanje) i nesto malo povisenog prolaktina, moram priznati da su mi se simptomi dosta smanjili- akne vise uopce nemam, a bolne grudi tek 2-3 dana prije m.
Godinu dana pokusavam ostati trudna pa se nadam da ce mi i u tom smislu pomoci

----------


## mašnica

Prosle godine sam imala spontani. Planiramo novu T. Imam neredovite cikluse tako ni ne znam kad je ovulacija tocno. Jel ok da pijem samo vrkutu? Ako sam dobro shvatila ako dodje do trudnoce dalje se ne pije? Jel sd moze nesto piti za vrijeme trudnoce?

----------

